# Water in exhaust on start up ..



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

:banghead: :thinking:Ok guys this is getting very frustrating .. Today i started up the wheeler thinking it was fixed of all the problems. I posted a few days back that i had white smoke on start up and it would go away almost immatidtly well after not starting the bike for oh say 2 days .. but back on track started it up today and white smoke as usual well there was also water . it smelt sweet . So i said Shi& coolant .. well i also noticed alot of bubbles in over flow at start up and idle . . . They never went away .. at all . now my question is do i have a blown head gasket or a cracked head . Also someone that has worked on bikes a while said to rub my head ever so slightly against a cinder block to ruff it up after being milled. I myself said hell no . that defeats the purpose.. but what do yall think ... any help advice anything 

Thanks 

popoemtfire


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

check your oil is white and creamy (coolant and oil )mixing


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

did you rub it on the rock like that guy said, if so you may have left a scratch on the mating surface causeing a leak, any way looks like you will have to pull heads an start over, go back to where you got the heads milled an see if they will surface them agian. this time stay away from the rocks, the milled surface should be good,


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Hell no i didnt do the rock thing i thought it was bs also . no oil is in good shape No oil in water and no water in the oil So no to the milky oil .. just got compression in the radiator .. and no in the exhaust .. So ill tear it down today again . and order parts soon enough .. and i will be taking the head to the shop again this time there gonna for sure pressure test it and magnaflux it


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

PolarisEmtFirefighter said:


> Hell no i didnt do the rock thing i thought it was bs also . no oil is in good shape No oil in water and no water in the oil So no to the milky oil .. just got compression in the radiator .. and no in the exhaust .. So ill tear it down today again . and order parts soon enough .. and i will be taking the head to the shop again this time there gonna for sure pressure test it and magnaflux it


I was just going to say its one or the other. Either way it has to come back down and checked and I would have it magnafluxed for cracks. The surfaces on the head and cylinder deck should be smooth. Sometimes milling leaves mill-lines that the gasket can't always fill when compressed. That's why he told you to rubb them together. Sometimes it helps but a good machinest won't leave anything that will be a problem.


----------

